# What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal?



## Jett'in (Aug 20, 2001)

I have been having this problem for a few years now and never figured it out. 
For example, when I press the brake there is no sound but when I take my foot off the pedal it squeaks. Only when I take it off from the brake.
What could that be?
Sounds like it it's something to do with the pedal cluster maybe?
Any help?
Thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (adias14)*

Maybe a shot of WD40 on the pedal pivot point would do the trick???


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (spitpilot)*

...rear drums? Probally a squeeky spring....either:
A: Clean/lube that spring
B: Convert to rear rotors








edit
I have this same problem with my drums (goin to disc either this week or next), kinda fun in traffic to keep tapping them and watching other drivers look around for the squeek


[Modified by Pagano, 11:42 AM 5-29-2002]


----------



## Bob Roberts (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (Pagano)*

The pedal cluster squeeks so you want him to convert his rea drums to rotors?!!!
I have this squeek as well. Lubricate the pivot point with a good grease. Pain in the neck to get at though(literally)


----------



## Jett'in (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (Bob Roberts)*

Where is the pivot point for the pedal cluster?
Where should I be looking?


----------



## Bob Roberts (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (adias14)*

Well, follow the arm that the pedal is attatched to. Remove any plastic covers and whatnot that are in the way. It is way behind the dash, above the footwell.
If you can't figure out where the pedal pivot point is, maybe you should pay someone to fix this for you.


----------



## Jett'in (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (Bob Roberts)*

Is it somewhere in the car or under th hood?


----------



## Bob Roberts (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (adias14)*

Pay somebody.


----------



## Jett'in (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (Bob Roberts)*

I am not paying anyone, are you kidding me. For someone to spray some WD or put some grease at this pivot point. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif C'mon. 
I am just simply asking where it is. simple question
Anyway, it is coming from the rear brakes not the pedal cluster.
What could that be?



[Modified by adias14, 10:36 PM 5-29-2002]


----------



## Bob Roberts (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (adias14)*

I told you where it is. If you can't figure out where it is from my earlier directions, you have no business working on your own car. 
You can't even make up your mind as to where the noise IS coming from!
Sorry, but I'll call it like I see it this time.


----------



## Jett'in (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (Bob Roberts)*

Ok Billy Bob. Take it easy.
You're telling me I have no business working on my own car. Who the F*ck are you?
I own a 88 GLI and have been working on it for over 4 years. I am inquiring about this because it is my brother's car and I am not so familiar with A3s.
So keep your mouth shut and relax.


----------



## Bob Roberts (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (adias14)*

Well now I definitely am not going to help you.


----------



## Just Some Guy1 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (adias14)*

Quit biting his bait adias!
Anyway, the noise you're talking about is usually fixed by pulling both rear drums, cleaning everything up, and greasing the backside of the shoes where the touch the backing plate.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (Bob Roberts)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The pedal cluster squeeks so you want him to convert his rea drums to rotors?!!![HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]Anyway, it is coming from the rear brakes not the pedal cluster.
What could that be?[HR][/HR]​.......
1: Note that my first responce was to clean the rear drums...and grease...
2: Note that the second responce had a goofy smile...which to me indicated sarcasim in that statement...


----------



## sstreicher (May 30, 2002)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (Pagano)*

I had the same trouble with my shoes rubbing the back plate. No lube would fix it - I just decided to live with it.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: What is making my brakes squeak everytime I release the brake pedal? (sstreicher)*

I too had squeak...coming from rear brakes not pedal pivot. Car was still under warranty so dealer "lubed rear shoe contact points". The shoes are held tight against backing plate by spring hold downs, if someone forgot to put some synthetic brake grease on the raised areas where they rub...you get sqeaks. If you're goin after the squeak...might as well replace rear shoes if you've got 50K miles or so and they've never been done, and repack rear wheel bearings/new grease seals too, lube the backing plate in the process. Rear shoes are like $30 and grease seals $5 each so why go in there and not set yourself up for another 50-60K miles of troublefree rear breaks/wheel bearings? Unless you're planning on dumping your car this year!


----------

